# WMC Texas Prince Hall Library & Museum



## crono782 (Jan 2, 2014)

Has anybody visited here? Since viewings are by appointment, I'd emailed the contact to make one and have never heard back. What is the protocol? I work just a little bit away and would like to tour the facility and view the archives some time.


----------



## bupton52 (Jan 2, 2014)

I was under the impression that it was kind of a walk in thing. I have only visited during Annual Communications since I stay in Houston. 

Sincerely and Fraternally


----------



## crono782 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ah maybe they changed the policy. I was referencing an old star telegram article from when it opened that said by appointment.


----------

